# Bnext: La tarjeta VISA gratuita para comprar por Internet sin comisiones con ¡10€ de Regalo!



## calopez (14 Feb 2018)

Hoy os traigo un buen chollo de la empresa de un amigo mio Bnext es una nueva empresa startup cuyo producto estrella es una *tarjeta gratuita y que a los usuarios de burbuja.info les da además 10€ de saldo de regalo.*

Esta tarjeta es una buena opción para realizar por internet *compras más seguras o viajar más tranquilamente* ya que no está asociada a tu cuenta bancaria. La recargas y listo.


El registro se realiza en solo 2 minutos (solo necesitas tu DNI y descargar la APP) y puedes recargar la Tarjeta Bnext al instante (con otra tarjeta)
Tienes garantizado el Tipo de Cambio Oficial de VISA (sin comisiones ocultas)
Se puede bloquear y desbloquear la tarjeta desde el móvil inmediatamente
10€ GRATIS a los usuarios de burbuja.info si se registran desde aquí.
*
Condiciones de uso de la Tarjeta Bnext:*

Compras en comercios Internacionales 
Retiradas en Cajeros Nacionales (España): 3 retiradas gratis al mes
Retiradas en Cajeros Internacionales: máximo 500€ al mes (si sacas más aplican solo el 1,4%)*
Transferencias gratuitas entre usuarios Bnext
Ingresos en cuenta por transferencia o Tarjeta: 0€
Sustitución de tarjeta por Robo, deterioro o extravío: 0€ (1 vez al año)
Cuota mantenimiento anual: 0€
Dar de Baja tu cuenta Bnext: 0€
Envío de la Tarjeta Gratis
Para SOLICITAR la tarjeta debes tener DNI o NIE (España) y número de teléfono móvil español
*
¿Cómo Funciona la APP y Tarjeta de BNEXT?*
Estos son los pasos para conseguir la tarjeta:


Lo primero debemos descargar la APP en nuestro Smartphone (Descarga para IOS y para Android)
Añadimos el nº de móvil y te mandan un mensaje para verificar
Adjuntamos una imagen de nuestro DNI para verificar identidad
Hacemos el primer ingreso en la cuenta (lo puedes hacer al momento con tarjeta – Ingreso Mínimo de 20€)
Solicitamos el envío de la VISA. La tarjeta la envían en 24 o 48h. SOLO ENVIOS A ESPAÑA. La validación de la tarjeta es con el número PIN (que recibes por SMS).
Cuando nos llega a casa la tarjeta, la activamos haciendo una compra con el número PIN que te envían al móvil.
¡10 EUROS de Regalo! ¡Solo para las primeras 100 personas que Activen la Tarjeta a través de este enlace!


----------



## Second (14 Feb 2018)

Bueno tampoco esta mal te regalan 10 € para compra en Amazon o allies press an bien.
Ya me registré veremos la promo.


----------



## el mensa (15 Feb 2018)

Muchas gracias.

Me siento decepcionado con que le hayas puesto una chincheta a este hilo.

Hasta ahora no había escrito en este subforo, solo entraba a leer e informarme, pero esto merece una excepción. Reflexionemos: 

-- Las cosas gratuitas no existen, es porque ya lo ha pagado alguien y ese alguien puedes ser tú, tus datos, tus impuestos, la recaudación de la Admón. de Loterías, etc.
-- Una pequeña parte de los foreros no necesita este producto porque tienen mejores. Y dinero. 
-- Otra pequeña parte, entre la que me incluyo, nos dan grima los bancos (y similares) y los productos que ofrecen.
-- Otra pequeña parte del foro no tiene un duro y es consecuente con ello siendo lonchafinista, comprando lo necesario mirando calidad-precio con compra directa, nada de envíos y compras por internet.
-- Otra pequeña parte son CM's a sueldo. Ahí puede que caiga algún gilipollas, perdón, nuevo cliente. 
-- El resto del foro son trolls, gente ociosa ó están aquí por otros temas ajenos a la economía. Ahí también puede caer algún nuevo pardillo, perdón, cliente. 
-- La gente hace cualquier cosa por dinero, y nuestro amado líder no es una excepción. 

A ver, con la pasta que tienes, ¿Podrías echar a patadas al 90 % de CM's, multis y trolls? Creo que no se notaría en tráfico (ganarías el mismo dinero), la gente continuaría entrando al trapo, para el caso es lo mismo que te lo digan una vez al día ó 70, y a los demás que entramos a hablar e informarnos nos harías un favor. El foro volvería a ser un referente por calidad, no cantidad. ¿Ó es que estás de vuelta de todo? ¿No te interesa tu prestigio? 

Se despide este humilde servidor, que besa su mano y espera que me otorgue la gracia de hacer caso a mis suplicas, y que Dios guarde muchos años su excelencia.

Perdón, edito: En este subforo si que había escrito, me pensaba que estaba en bolsa e inversiones. Pues nada, suerte con los lonchafinistas, vas a necesitarla.


----------



## bertie (15 Feb 2018)

Denunciado: por spam, ea.


----------



## El Comediante (15 Feb 2018)

Otra vez?
No me lo puedo creer, el otro hilo borrado (junto con todos los mensajes que te ponían a caer de un burro), y hala, otra vez a lo mismo.

Insisto, por si no había que dado claro ayer;
BANEO, LEFAZO Y PAPELERA.


----------



## Second (16 Feb 2018)

Pues te lo pondría por privado para no perjudicarte pero no he podido. Pero tengo la tarjeta recargada el Pin también pero ni rastro de los 10€.
Doy por hecho que fui de los 100 primeros ya que la active nada más ponerlo en el foro.

Pd si aparecen los 10€ de la promoción lo pondré de momento DE LOS 10€ NO LOS VEO POR NINGÚN LADO


----------



## corrutrón (16 Feb 2018)

Tu puta madre va a contratar la tarjeta. 
Borra esto de nuevo sucnor


----------



## 시켈 ! (17 Feb 2018)

Joder , casi no das señales de vida pero apareces el día de San Valentín a hacer SPAM. Digo...a dejarnos un regalo.

Ay , cuánto nos quieres. :X


Miraré CON LUPA esto de la tarjeta. Y más aún si los 10 euros solo son un gancho para los 100 primeros.


----------



## Lounge Bar (17 Feb 2018)

No lleva contacless nfc

NO lleva nombre y apellidos impresos en la tarjeta

Solo puedes recargar de 10 en 10 a partir de 20 (20, 30, 40, 50......)

Son tarjetas revendidas de pecunpay

PECUNPAY

Cuando tu recargas el dinero va a una cuenta del Popular, pero cuando pagas en web adheridas al CES te salta una pasarela de pago de Kutxa Bank:::XX:


Resumen: Pasando.


----------



## Second (17 Feb 2018)

siken dijo:


> Joder , casi no das señales de vida pero apareces el día de San Valentín a hacer SPAM. Digo...a dejarnos un regalo.
> 
> Ay , cuánto nos quieres. :X
> 
> ...



Pues ten cuidado porque yo no veo los 10€ en ningún sitio. Ya he eh echo varias compras y nada.


----------



## Sogeking (17 Feb 2018)

Jojojo, calopez quiere dar el pelotazo y cerrar el txiringo sin avisar para tomar las de villadiego, tantos años de foro no habran sido para nada, himbersor hispanistani 100% ::


----------



## andresitozgz (17 Feb 2018)

La publicidad casi no te deja leer el foro, cada dos por tres caido, y ahora ya te mete SPAM con chincheta el lider.

Nos tendriamos que poner todos de acuerdo y pirarnos a otro foro. Por que al final lo que vale de ese foro es la gente, y no la estas cuidando nada.


----------



## El_Presi (17 Feb 2018)

Podría ser una tarjeta sin comisiones (o baja comisión) con dirección USA, que está difícil comprar gangas en según que sitios para los que vivimos en México pero no tenemos familiares allí.


----------



## valladolid (17 Feb 2018)

Pillo sitio

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Juez (17 Feb 2018)

Yo preferiría la Viabuy. Tiene aspecto de tarjeta de crédito auténtica y sí aparece tu nombre. Tb puedes pedir una secundaria anónima.
¿Qué novedad aporta esta para ponerle una chincheta?


----------



## 시켈 ! (18 Feb 2018)

Second dijo:


> Pues ten cuidado porque yo no veo los 10€ en ningún sitio. Ya he eh echo varias compras y nada.



Descuida. Ayer mismo tuve claro que paso de pedir esa tarjeta.

---------- Post added 18-feb-2018 at 00:30 ----------




Juez dijo:


> *¿Qué novedad aporta esta para ponerle una chincheta?*



Pregunta a calop$z qué nov$dad le aporta a él para que ponga una chincheta su hilo.::


----------



## valladolid (21 Feb 2018)

Tarjeta activada y los 10€ no están por ningún sitio

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Second (21 Feb 2018)

valladolid dijo:


> Tarjeta activada y los 10€ no están por ningún sitio
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk



Pues si ya avise la semana pasada que de los 10 nada de nada

---------- Post added 21-feb-2018 at 10:35 ----------




valladolid dijo:


> Tarjeta activada y los 10€ no están por ningún sitio
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk



Me mandaron hoy un sms de alguna mejora y les contesté que me pensaba dar de baja por incumplir la promo de los 10€.
Me contestaron:8: me dicen que debió ser algún “problema” que lo están revisando.
Ya os contaré

---------- Post added 21-feb-2018 at 10:39 ----------

IMPORTANTE,

como os comentaba ME ACABAN DE REALIZAR EL INGRESO DE LOS 10€.


---------- Post added 21-feb-2018 at 11:00 ----------




valladolid dijo:


> Tarjeta activada y los 10€ no están por ningún sitio
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk



Me han pedido desde BNEXT QUE TODOS LOS DEL FORO QUE TENGSN ALGÚN PROBLEMA CON LA APLICACIÓN DE LA PROMO DE LOS 10€ Se comuniquen con ellos por la app y soporte


----------



## valladolid (21 Feb 2018)

Acaban de ingresar los 10€, quien no llora no mama

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## The Black Adder (21 Feb 2018)

Second dijo:


> Me han pedido desde BNEXT QUE TODOS LOS DEL FORO QUE TENGSN ALGÚN PROBLEMA CON LA APLICACIÓN DE LA PROMO DE LOS 10€ Se comuniquen con ellos por la app y soporte



Pero ¿os funciona?

A mí la sección de "soporte" de la app me da error, dice que no se pueden cargar las conversaciones o algo de ese estilo.


----------



## Second (21 Feb 2018)

Pone que el q tenga problemas se ponga en contacto chat de la app


----------



## The Black Adder (22 Feb 2018)

Second dijo:


> Pone que el q tenga problemas se ponga en contacto chat de la app



No sé si lo dices de coña.

Lo que digo en mi último mensaje que no me funciona es precisamente eso, el chat de la app (la sección "soporte"). Me crea un pequeño problema de huevo y gallina 

De todas formas me he dado de alta en su foro y ya les he contado el problema por esa vía, están en ello. La verdad es que son muy rápidos respondiendo a los problemas/preguntas de los usuarios.


----------



## Second (22 Feb 2018)

TheBlackAdder dijo:


> No sé si lo dices de coña.
> 
> Lo que digo en mi último mensaje que no me funciona es precisamente eso, el chat de la app (la sección "soporte"). Me crea un pequeño problema de huevo y gallina
> 
> De todas formas me he dado de alta en su foro y ya les he contado el problema por esa vía, están en ello. La verdad es que son muy rápidos respondiendo a los problemas/preguntas de los usuarios.



No no te lo decía de coña, es que tienes un chat con soporte y otro que pone comunidad


----------



## The Black Adder (22 Feb 2018)

Second dijo:


> No no te lo decía de coña, es que tienes un chat con soporte y otro que pone comunidad



Ah, ok, lo siento... no me había dado cuenta porque si entro en "comunidad" está todo en blanco, no veo ningún chat. De todas formas el chat de soporte ya me funciona (instalando la versión actualizada de la app).

Por cierto, les hecho un par de consultas en sus foros y ahora vía la app, y ya las tengo resultas, estos chicos parecen muy eficaces y se ve que dan valor a la atención al cliente. Claro que de momento son una empresa pequeña y pueden dedicar más tiempo a resolver dudas de clientes, pero vamos, ganas no les faltan. Espero que esto crezca y les vaya realmente bien.


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (23 Feb 2018)

Si nos mete spam para pillar cash sano, que al menos se gaste algo en arreglar el truño de foro.


----------



## valladolid (4 Mar 2018)

No funciona, sigo sin poder recargar la tarjeta todo el domingo, se han ido de finde?

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sor Hortiga (11 Mar 2018)

A mí me ha ido bien todo a la primera, los 10€ etc, pero no la pillé por aquí. Me voy a Croacia en pascua y la probaré, tema de cambio y tal. Me llevo también la revolut, que creo que da un cambio mejor.


----------



## Chortina Premium (16 Mar 2018)

Algunos no saben que Calopez es el Sheriff burbujarra :XX:


----------



## valladolid (24 Mar 2018)

Sigue sin funcionar, no me deja ingresar. Voy a perder la oferta flash Amazon. Calopes......

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## valladolid (24 Mar 2018)

Calopes........sigue sin funcionar



Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## valladolid (26 Mar 2018)

Todo el fin de semana sin poder utilizar el servicio, calopes esto ni en África

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dekalogo10 (29 Mar 2018)

no le veo utilidad.
Muchos bancos te hacian antes este tipo de tarjetas. Los ladrones de Caixabank le llamaban Cybertarjeta, te la podias imprimir tu mismo en la impresora doméstica, la recargabas antes de comprar "on line" con su oficina on line o como le llamen. 
Otros bancos lanzan Twypps y cosas similares (ING, BBVA)...
La cosa estaría en que te dejaran de cobrar las tarjetas y pudieras disponer de una para este menester de DEBITO exclusivamente para evitar sustos. 
En fin, no le veo utilidad a esta tarjeta.


----------

